# sachs dolmar 117



## amaikayu (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got USED sachs dolmar 117 today.
anyone using this saw? what is the capacity in cc?

How reliable is it.I need to buy new piston set for this.
Is it worth fixing.this part is not cheap here in malaysia

thanks


MS380
MS660
056 MAG
070
HUS 136
ECHO CS 3900


----------

